# Albino shrimp?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Found a male RCS in my breeder net today. Had a berried female in there, she's no longer berried but is saddled, not sure why the male got in there but he's in there so maybe they'll get it on and I'll have even more babies. Anyways....

When I discovered the male this morning, he was 100% grayish-white. Are they supposed to be that color at any point in their lives? I saw a molted exoskeleton in the breeder net, but it looked like it was the female's (she's bigger than he is).

Should I be worried?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never heard of a shrimp turning grey/white.... normally when they die they go pink.... could he be sick or stressed? (You know, being in close quarters for extended periods of time with a girl will do that to a guy, lol.) Seriously though - are you_ sure_ that is the _females_ exoskeleton? (If it is the males... maybe he's stressed from the environment change? I mean, going from a tank with gravel, plants and hiding places to a plain box can be stressful I suppose...)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It might be his - I was half asleed when I looked into the tank this morning but I swore the exoskeleton had a larger main body shell, which males do not have but females do.

There's a whole clump of java moss in the breeder net, and the female is retaining her color. Maybe he's freaked out by his adventure into the breeder net? Hard to say.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd check again when you get home. If it is indeed the female's shell, then take both of them out and put them in the main tank (she's saddled, so isn't pregnant yet, so doesn't need to be in the box.) Maybe the move back to the normal part of the tank will help the male?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's all I can hope for. She was berried when she went in the breeder, so I'm confused as to why she is saddled this fast (though, I might have snagged the wrong one), she has been in there a week now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did she drop the eggs from stress and they fell through the slots in the breeder box? Then, she just saddled again quickly?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hard to say. I think both escaped from the breeder net yesterday - couldn't find them in the net when I got home.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You've got some ninja shrimp!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

You keep looking the male will never finish what he started would you likr someone watching you... ( lol )*r2*r2*r2


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Followup:

I turned the lights on in my 10 gallon this morning and both the male and female were in the breeder net but both were white. I dropped an algae wafer in and they attacked it. After about twenty minutes, their color started returning. I said screw it and upended the breeder net back into the main tank. I'll use my 3 gallon as a breeder specifically from now on *td


----------

